# IN LOVE - Just brought home my dream betta!



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I had been thinking about him since I got Ghost and Pip and I couldn't get him out of my mind. The purple EE I had left behind at the Petco. And then Ghost passed away and I was so sad... but in the back of my mind I knew I would be going back to that Petco. I tried to convince myself to get another betta in need. And I feel so selfish for not doing that, but... he was still there. The purple EE. And he was watching me and looking sad about his life.

I GOT HIM!!! And when I got him out in the sunlight, I realized he was literally my dream betta. A gorgeous true purple butterfly halfmoon (I think) EE. He is so stunning I could hardly stop taking pictures of him (got some weird looks in the parking lot... >.>). And now that he's home, all I want to do is spoil him and make him the happiest betta ever for the rest of his life.

Pictures!!! Share my obsession!! Meet Professor Plum!!


































































I cannot WAIT to get him all settled!!!!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

He's beautiful! I'm glad that you got him! Yay!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

OMG he is STUNNING! i'm obsessed now too!

His coloring is SO beautiful.

he looks like an EE to me as well. it looks like his pectorals are pretty much 1/3 of his body length. Im sure once he is settled his pectorals will open beautifully.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

gorgeous  love the name! love the fish! Don't feel guilty about not doing another rescue. Professor Plum needed a home, too!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly, I'm too in love to feel guilty! He's everything I ever wanted in a betta!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Opohhh he's such a dark purple


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

HE IS A BEAUTY!!!!!!

I love EEs SO MUCH!!!!! Professer plum is one of the cutest names for anything x3


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sooooo beautiful, love the name too hahahahha


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

GORGEOUS! So where do you live? Would you mind if I come over and steal him for you? :twisted: 

Off topic: Did you see any of those dragonscale veiltails left ha ha  I just cant find one anywhere i live!!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw thanks guys!! He's my absolute dream fish. I can't believe I found him and he was there even after I left him the first time!!

Lol litel I would guard him with my life so noooo thank you! I did find a few of the veil tails left. They are four bucks apiece. The white guy is still there!! And one of the blue ones!!


----------



## Taylor9424 (May 4, 2014)

So gorgeous!!! I've never seen a true purple in person!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Seki said:


> Aw thanks guys!! He's my absolute dream fish. I can't believe I found him and he was there even after I left him the first time!!
> 
> Lol litel I would guard him with my life so noooo thank you! I did find a few of the veil tails left. They are four bucks apiece. The white guy is still there!! And one of the blue ones!!


Ok, then, if you dont want me to steal him, I'll have to sneak over :twisted:
Gosh, I really want that white veil boy... T^T Too bad we dont have any pretties over here!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay so do you want me to get the white VT boy for you? I can pick him up if you like. I'd need you to pay both the purchase price and shipping.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol I'm fine  wish I could but I have some baby fry coming up!!! T^T if they don't hatch then I'll contact you


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh alright. I thought you had said you had wanted them before.

Good thing I didn't pick one up! Lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't feel guilty, he's in need too. He needs you! He's so pretty


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Seki said:


> Oh alright. I thought you had said you had wanted them before.
> 
> Good thing I didn't pick one up! Lol


No , lol I was just drooling on how much so many Bettas at your petco they have T^T sadly we don't have much "pretty" ones


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

that boy is gorgeous..but unfortunately, he's not a true purple.. Whether it be the angle of the photos taken or the light, i saw blue on him and some red. True purples must have none of those


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> that boy is gorgeous..but unfortunately, he's not a true purple.. Whether it be the angle of the photos taken or the light, i saw blue on him and some red. True purples must have none of those


Okay, well, he's my personal dream fish.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> that boy is gorgeous..but unfortunately, he's not a true purple.. Whether it be the angle of the photos taken or the light, i saw blue on him and some red. True purples must have none of those


Aww leave the lil fishy be, its Seki's personal dream fishy and I'm sure the lil fish is just happy to have a home and to be out of the stinky cup 

He is absolutely stunning Seki! Those EE Ears! *Melts*


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww thanks SkyDye!! He's such an expressive lil dude! I can't wait until he can go out of QT and get his half of the divided 5.5 gallon! It's all cycled and planted and pretty and just waiting for him!! :-D


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

He's gorgeous no matter what color he is. I can't wait for pics of him in his new home


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Back to the topic-
The colour is amazing!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tuigirl said:


> Back to the topic-
> The colour is amazing!


Ikr!!! Ain't it?!? Wish I could've gotten it XD next time you see another snatch it up for a couple of us on here seki!!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Really, the fish is beautiful! I can't to see his color perk up and his personality to really come out.


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

He's gorgeous Seki! Congratulations! Love his name!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I can't stop taking pictures of him hahaha. Even though his QT bowl doesn't lend itself well to it, I was still sitting there for half an hour this morning patiently waiting to get gorgeous shots of him in the perfect light filtering through my blinds. I really am OBSESSED!! He'll always be perfect to me <3

I'll post the results of that little photo shoot once they're uploaded haha. You guys will never lack for pictures of Professor Plum~


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

He truly is a gorgeous fish... True Purple or not. I also would like to see what color he ends up once he has "de-stressed" and is hanging out in his new home. 

I have removed posts as requested. This is a family friendly forum with many members as young as 10. Please report a post to the mod team rather than discuss it here in the thread where it gets unpleasant for all to read. Please refrain from jumping into the heated discussion. Thank you!

<------ Use the red/white triangle to report to the Mods.


----------



## babyrothx1337 (Aug 6, 2014)

such a cute betta fish


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhh sorry guys, I got some awesome news and got distracted from posting the pics before work. Professor Plum's mini shoot today!










































































PS: I HATE photographing fish in round bowls! Can't WAIT til he's in his cozy divided 5.5 gallon!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

His color is ALREADY brightening up


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

B-E-A-UUUUUU-TIFUL!
Must be entertaining to watch ^_^


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He's a very personable little dude!! And yeah, I think his color is getting richer. What I thought was marbling before might actually have been stress. I think he's more solid than he looked when I first brought him home. Soooo handsome!!! I love this lil dude~ <3


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Eeeeee, gorgeous! After successfully rescuing two wildly unfortunate bettas in a row, you totally deserve your dreamie ^u^ Sorry about Ghost, but at least his space wasn't empty for long!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> Eeeeee, gorgeous! After successfully rescuing two wildly unfortunate bettas in a row, you totally deserve your dreamie ^u^ Sorry about Ghost, but at least his space wasn't empty for long!


Awww thanks hun. I was bummed Ghost didn't make it, too. But I have to admit, I'm thrilled to have Professor Plum. He has honestly filled my need for bettas. While I still enjoy looking at them, I don't feel the need to own any more. I am content to just rescue in the future, and to keep the bettas I have.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Does Professor Plum have one tiny ear and one EE ear? :shock: In the pictures it looks like one if huge the other is tiny :lol:


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

SkyDye - yep! One is huge, the other is larger than normal, but it looks like he either bit it because it was uncomfortable, or else he was kept in poor conditions and it ripped/got rot. I'm not too worried about it. Either it'll grow back with good care, or else he is a partial EE. I'm fine with either 

One of my other EEs, Daredevil, has the same issue. One pec is MASSIVE, the other is larger than normal but not nearly as big as the massive fin. I think it gives him character! lol


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

He reminds me of Nemo and his 'lucky' fin :lol: The little tiny fin and then his large fin.


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow!! What an amazing purple betta! You got him for a reason. You and he connected. Personally I've never regretted getting a fish. I've only regretted not getting a fish.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww thank you! He's incredibly special to me. I told him to wish me luck before I left for a job interview and he gave me his very first flare! And guess what... I got that job!!! Might sound silly, but I really do think he was meant just for me! My little good-luck fishy~

I got a couple poor quality pics of his color with flash. His white butterfly bands turn BLUE with the flash on! They do this in certain lights as well, so I am thinking it's possible they'll color up to blue once he gets out of QT. ^_^

























(Don't worry, he got frozen bloodworm treats for having to put up with my camera's silly flash!)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How cool! Mesmer turns blue in a flash too, I wonder if it's a blue/purple EE thing


----------



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

Man those colours are so amazing, those red sheens through the blue and purple is so beautiful. Great find!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't help but to share more pictures!! Professor Plum makes me smile every single day~


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

He is absolutely stunning! Love his giant ear on the last pic


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww thank you! I'm hoping his other pec will grow back and be that huge! It looks like he might have bitten it in frustration. :-(


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He might have, it's worth hoping...but if it doesn't grow, hey. It's unique and interesting.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol if it doesn't grow back he'll be my second betta with two different sized pecs! He'll still be perfect in my eyes~


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats and good luck with your new betta! He's gorgeous


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I get heart eyes every time I see him <3


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I love his colors


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

You should have looked at the people and went *points at betta fish* I got my dream betta!! /ovo/


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow!! I think I have a new dream betta lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I do believe it's time for another picture update of my lovely purple professor~ He's all moved into his new digs, sharing a divided 5.5 gallon with his new roommate Altair. They're ignoring one another for the moment lol. But Professor Plum sure is enjoying all the space!


















































Pic spam, I know, but I can't help myself! lol


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

He's really SO gorgeous!


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

He is a beauty. I am sure his purple coloring will deepen once he is comfortable in his tank.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh yes, his colors are already deepening again. He just doesn't like being netted, of course haha. I felt bad about it, poor baby, but in the end, it was for his own good!

He's happy as can be now~


----------



## BettaGirl612 (Aug 7, 2014)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I can see the white on his fins are turning blue ^_^


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Alaura123 said:


> I can see the white on his fins are turning blue ^_^


His pecs seem to be getting a hint of blue to them as well!! He's a very "cool" betta. Get it? Get it?? hahaha


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

He is GORGEOUS!!! You did potentially rescue him from someone who wanted him as "art".


----------

